# 100 Years.....



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Finished this today. I like these jobs. Lots of labour. Needed to rebuild most of the deck and railings, lots of rotten boards etc....

Don't nit pick too much....you have to pick your battles within the budget.

Sorry for the crappy iphone pics.....

Arbourcoat on deck.
Aura on walls.
InstilX alkyd primer

BEFORE....



















AFTER.....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking project! Love seeing victorian type color schemes.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Very impressed.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great, go back with a camera, make for some great before and afters!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good, I like the color scheme. Now keep a camera in your truck.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks FANTASTIC!

feeling Aura lately eh?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Awesome, now I have your telephone number I can prank call you and Steve can do more than cyber stalk you...:jester:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks good my friend


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Awesome, now I have your telephone number I can prank call you and Steve can do more than cyber stalk you...:jester:



I always thought it would be funny to anonymously call a bunch of guys here with a "can you paint my room for $99". Record and make a vid and post the replies.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Great looking job.

Canada doesn't have rrp ?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Great project PH...is that the one you were doing all the sanding on?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking job P&H!

Now who's the skirt in picture #1?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great gig! I hope to see the after pics.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice, P&H.

Looks like you had some pine branches in your way on the front.
Did you end up w/pine needles in your underpants from crawling up through them?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

..........nice work man err i mean EHH !!!


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Those old homes are something, but working on them can be either a labor of love or a nightmare no doubt. Depending on budget and time allocated. Years ago, I did a house built back in the 1850's, using oil primer, oil paint, that was the easy part. The hardest part was the prep, scrapping 30' up one plank at a time...


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you for posting. I love the colors, too. Looks like you did a tremendous job!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

RCP said:


> Looks great, go back with a camera, make for some great before and afters!


Yes...camera.



TJ Paint said:


> Great looking job.
> 
> Canada doesn't have rrp ?


Nope....not yet. In fact haven't even heard anything on the radar.



vermontpainter said:


> Great project PH...is that the one you were doing all the sanding on?


Yes...sanded that deck in less than two hours. I'm thinking I need the RO90...they are on sale at the moment. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Great looking job P&H!
> 
> Now who's the skirt in picture #1?


Thanks.

You are insatiable. 



ewingpainting.net said:


> Great gig! I hope to see the after pics.


Ummm, thanks...coming right up. :thumbsup:



Steve Richards said:


> Very nice, P&H.
> 
> Looks like you had some pine branches in your way on the front.
> Did you end up w/pine needles in your underpants from crawling up through them?


I clip my iphone on my 'back' belt. Hooked and dropped it 4 times. Defender case did its job.

I did get a leaf in my pants one day.....and I liked it.



Ole34 said:


> ..........nice work man err i mean EHH !!!


Thanks EH.



Florida1 said:


> Those old homes are something, but working on them can be either a labor of love or a nightmare no doubt. Depending on budget and time allocated. Years ago, I did a house built back in the 1850's, using oil primer, oil paint, that was the easy part. The hardest part was the prep, scrapping 30' up one plank at a time...


Pricing these is so subjective. So much is based on talking to the HO and trying to figure out what they want and how long to give it to them. 

Sometimes (ok....often) I just lick my finger and raise it above my head.....then pick a number.



sagebrush123 said:


> thank you for posting. I love the colors, too. Looks like you did a tremendous job!


The HO wanted the house to blend with her garden. I did the front wall twice because she wasn't sure if we got the hue correct.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Yes...camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you Canadians are nice and thoughtful, you proved it by responding to everybody's questions. 

I find it amazing that Canada hasn't enacted a RRP-like regulation since your Country is pretty big on them...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I find it amazing that Canada hasn't enacted a RRP-like regulation since your Country is pretty big on them...


Agreed. If you go on their website there is a short blurb about lead and a caution. I've casually inquired at the stores and they are aware if it stateside, but no movement here. 

I thought this might be a selling point with the granola types who own many of these older buildings in a particular neighbourhood. They too cared more about the dollar than potential lead dust.


----------

